# I don't always shoot my Whelen......



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

........but every time I do it shoots great. The load is 225 Sierra Boattails in front of 60 grains of Varget. MV is just over 2700fps.-----SS


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

I've got a serious man crush on the 35 W!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If anyone has contemplated adding a Whelen to the collection, check out the new CDL SF that Remington is offering this year. Cool gun! With the new 225 Accubonds with a coefficient of .430, the Whelen pretty much duplicates the trajectory of a 30-06 with 50 or so more grains of bullet weight. In my experience they absolutely crush animals out to 400 yards and tend to be very easy to load for.----SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice shooting! I've kinda got a thing for big bores these days... A 35 would be awesome. What's your set up?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

waspocrew said:


> Nice shooting! I've kinda got a thing for big bores these days... A 35 would be awesome. What's your set up?


Nothing fancy. Old Ruger 77 with action bedded and barrel floated. KDF muzzle break. Old 6 power scope. --------SS

PS, it was your 338 thread that inspired me to blow the dust off of the Whelen.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats really cool and impressive. Really wish at times I lived back east where you can get half a dozen or more deer tags... just to shoot one with a different rifle each time.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Nothing fancy. Old Ruger 77 with action bedded and barrel floated. KDF muzzle break. Old 6 power scope. --------SS
> 
> PS, it was your 338 thread that inspired me to blow the dust off of the Whelen.


American walnut stock, cool.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If Goob has a 35 Whelen, my money says it's a pump action.----SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

beautiful gun and great groups. Id heard the 225 gr sierras were really accurate bullets. I mostly use the 250 gr speers but I may have to try the sierras.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My gun shoots 225's way better than 250's. I really like the 225 Accubonds but, at over a dollar a piece, they get a bit pricey to plink with. The Sierra's are an absolute hammer on wild hogs. I have had some jacket separations but no hog has ever survived a collision with them. Bears fall over dead pretty quick when shot with them too. ----SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> If Goob has a 35 Whelen, my money says it's a pump action.----SS


yes


----------

